# School bans children from raising their hands



## smile72 (Oct 6, 2011)

School children have been banned from putting up their hands in class when answering a question and are instead being told to raise a thumb like The Fonz.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Pupils at Burlington Junior School in Bridlington, East Yorks, have been asked to adopt the new hand signal to create a more relaxed classroom.
> The children - aged eight and nine - have now been told to get the teachers attention by giving a thumbs up while cupping their hand.
> But parents at the 360-pupil school have blasted the decision as "daft" after it was introduced at the beginning of this school year and say the clidren look like The Fonz, from the television comedy Happy Days.
> Dad-of-three Dave Campleman, 44, who has two children at the school, said: "I thought it was a joke at first. It's daft. I can't see the logic in it.
> ...



Source: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/educa...nz-instead.html


----------



## mameks (Oct 6, 2011)

This is such unbelievable bollocks


----------



## emigre (Oct 6, 2011)

This sounds brilliant. Coolest kids ever.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 6, 2011)

"I think it's a bit pointless, it's not benefiting their education - they could focus on other things."

Completely agree with the instructor.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 6, 2011)

Stupid, it's just stupid


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

the news just gets better and better.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 6, 2011)

wut

I don't get how this 'creates a more relaxed classroom'


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> wut
> 
> I don't get how this 'creates a more relaxed classroom'


probably because you won't wave your hand and say "ME! ME! ME!".
instead s2dntz calmly raise a thumb and waits to be called


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 6, 2011)

For all I know, a more "relaxed" classroom is just another term for "boring". If you want kids to be educated, the last thing you need is for them to find school to be immensely boring. Even having kids raise their hands excitedly just to answer the question is a good way to turn up the atmosphere and promote learning throughout the classroom.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> Stupid, it's just stupid


Exactly what I'm thinking.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or they will just wave their thumbs...


I seem ok I guess...,but I didn't see the reason to ban  raise hands...

If they really want them to pay attention, teach them with 3D.

I read about 3D teaching the other day and that one article says it works.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 6, 2011)

You know what? This is actually pretty reasonable considering what has been in the news as far as schools go in the recent years. 

It's not infringing on anyone's rights
It's not wasting taxpayer money
It's thinking outside the box -- Something VERY rare from a school these days.

I say more power to them.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

y'know, this just made me remember what we did to our teacher.

when she's facing the board we would all race hands, when she's are about to face us, we would pull our hands down.
oh highschool.


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "We have looked at different options. This included a lollipop stick method in which children write their names on the sticks. We pick one out and the pupil whose stick is chosen answers the question.
> "With this technique we found everybody would listen in case their name was called out.



My school did this with popsicle sticks in 4th and 5th grade. Not every day, but most days.
I hated it, but it was certainly effective.

Come to think of it, I don't know why I hated it, since I raised my hand for questions all the time...


----------



## Depravo (Oct 6, 2011)

I read the title and assumed the school would be in some weird foreign place. Turns out it's about one hour from where I live. Crazy.


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 6, 2011)

No, I got a great idea! If you want the teach to call on you, flip the teach off! LUL!


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 7, 2011)

Will they add, Become a Fan eventually?


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 7, 2011)

Why is this news?


----------



## naved.islam14 (Oct 7, 2011)

If they made it a pinky instead of a thumb everyone would think they need to go to the toilet.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 7, 2011)

AY!

Okay, enough with the Fonz and now my real reaction:

...


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 7, 2011)

This seems rather pointless to me o.o


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 7, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the difference?
Instead they would be raising their thumb and saying ME! ME! ME!.
Oh and, all say Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 7, 2011)

The reaction to this is pathetic (not so much here as in the papers and Daily Mail comments section).  Who gives a fuck?  What difference does it make?  If they go back to the other way have they "banned" children from giving a thumbs up?  They've just made a minor change to how lessons are handled.

Next week "When I say you name, say 'present'.  No, actually, just say 'here'."

CHILDREN BANNED FROM SAYING PRESENT TO SHOW THEY ARE IN CLASS, GOVERNMENT MIND CONTROL OF CHILDREN IN FINAL PHASE, STOCK UP ON GUNS.


----------



## mameks (Oct 7, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Why is this news?


Because it's more interesting that pretty much anything else that's happening ATM


----------



## Depravo (Oct 7, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> The reaction to this is pathetic (not so much here as in the papers and Daily Mail comments section).


The reaction to everything is pathetic in the Daily Mail comments section. It's just the kind of readership they attract.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 7, 2011)

I can see what they are going for at least. I know growing up in school, even though I knew an answer, I never really wanted to throw my hand in the air like a show-off in the class. If the teacher would call on me by random though, I would have no problem offering the answer. By just doing a thumbs up in a cupped hand, you can do so in front of your chest without really broadcasting to the rest of the class you have your hand up all the time.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 7, 2011)

lol man thats just stupid oO

lucky they did not try weird stuff like this in the schools i was in ... my tactic was allways to not get noticed at all so teachers would think in the end of the year "who the hell is this?" and just gimme a 3 ... perfect average allways my goal and mostly it worked except for some weird teachers mixing my up with a girl in class that had a similiar name giving me a 1 instead -.-V


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 7, 2011)

complete bs its like changing how a computer runs from processor just a way that has been since forever why change something like that


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 7, 2011)

That's why the school is bad news and school is a prison!


----------



## Gahars (Oct 7, 2011)

You know who raised his hands? ADOLF HITLER. Do you want your kids to be like Adolf Hitler?

I didn't think so.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 9, 2011)

maybe the teachers should have to raise their god damn hands and the kids get free tvs and a pizza party.


----------



## Evo.lve (Oct 9, 2011)

Gahars said:


> You know who raised his hands? ADOLF HITLER. Do you want your kids to be like Adolf Hitler?
> 
> I didn't think so.



I love you.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 9, 2011)

lol quite awesome, thumbs up?

i rather would have like them show "rock on" or probably clap their hands (imagine that). in reality its like showing the thumb rather than the finger. speaking of finger, they could show that.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 9, 2011)

Class, you like this. Thumbs up.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 9, 2011)

... So kids are becoming so lazy (fat?) that teachers decide that a thumbs up is better than raising a limb?

Whats next? 
"School bans thumbs up, instead they will use blinking"


----------

